# Urgent Care Coding - emergency room codes



## mccorm01 (Jun 27, 2011)

The hospital I work at is opening an urgent care center. As far as I know there are no urgent care codes. How do you bill and urgent care visit? We can't use emergency room codes because the urgent care center is separate from the emergency room. Is an urgent care visit billed using E&M codes?


----------



## joglesbee (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, you use E/M codes if you will be billing insurances.  Plus any additional things you do.   So if you have an in house lab you would bill all of that lab work, x-rays, casting, stitching, etc.  All get billed, but as for the visit itself it will be your 99201-99215 codes.


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Jul 6, 2011)

The Urgent Care I worked for had contracts w/ some insurances - some you could bill the regular E/M, others wanted the UC code S9083

HCPCS Codes:
S9083 Global fee urgent care centers
S9088 Services provided in an urgent care center (listed in addition to
code for service)

Now, with some of our contracts - we got paid one fee no matter what else was done, others paid for additional procedures


----------

